# broken or not?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hello i recently overclocked my computer. when i did that all of a sudden these green lines and dots started appearing on most of my pictures, videos and all over my internet browsers on the ads and titles (firefox, IE, chrome, etc.) i tried returning it back to normal and they still persist. i even recently reinstalled windows, and they are still there.  did i break my video chipset? but also games and stuff works fine with out any problems. however the sound on many games is all crackly and messed up too ever since i did that.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

POst your full specs including make and model of power supply.

Sounds like your vram has overheated on the video card.

When you overclocked did you set the PCIe frequency to 100?


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

sorry, gigabyte ma785g-ud3h mobo, the standard integrated graphics, integrated sound, amd athlon II x2 4400e, 300 watt psu (i know i shouldnt have been overclocking with that i just wanted to try it), and 3 gigs of ram. and no i didnt change anything with the pcie freq, i changed the voltages to about medium on everything, changed the vga something from 500 to 650, changed the cpu something something (sorry dont know the original names) from 200 to 210, and forced it to stay at a 13.5x multiplier.

o and my psu doesnt have the 8 pin for the processor, or the 24 pin for the mobo (its old), but still when i first bought it it worked fine


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you shouldn't be overclocking with a 300w psu and you shouldn't overclock with the standard cooler you get.

The PSUs you get with normal prebuilt systems are generally rubbish and dont last very long. 2 years is about average.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

ya i know i know believe me i have gotten all sorts of criticism about it already. as for the cooling dont worry about that i have a monster cpu cooler and 4 fans on my case 2 blowing in the front and 2 blowing out the back. but still can you tell me if i broke it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

upgrade

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

after i upgrade will it fix the problem or do i have to buy a new video card and a new sound card too


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

It might...but it might not, being we do not know the extent of the damage from the psu.

Only with a quality psu with sufficient power will we be able to determine if the damage is repairable.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

ahh alright thanks man, i wouldnt mind it anyways i already want a radeon 5870 instead of my crappy integrated graphics. atleast if i did fry it i only fried the internal and not an expensive card


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you go with the 5870 you will also need this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair+750w


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

nice, ill just need a job first :laugh: will i really need 200 more watts to run the graphics chip?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

For a 5870 while you can get by with a 650w, running it to near full load will shorten the life span of the psu

We try to recommend a psu that will run around 80% of your system at full load which in turn will give you a long and healthy life of your system.

For integrated graphics a 450w to 550w will do, just keep in mind your future for the system i.e. a dedicated gpu


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

ah thanks for the help and the concern for my comp :wave:


----------

